
The arXiv of the future will not look like the arXiv - jmnicholson
https://dx.doi.org/10.22541/au.149693987.70506124
======
PaulHoule
The DOI always struck me as a scam. Instead of just keeping the document
available, you have to keep the document available AND keep the DOI pointed at
it.

